# Looking to start my aquarium, suggestions?



## bgibjr21 (May 12, 2005)

I have an empty 20 g. and don't really know where to start. I have lighting, but it's only 1 flourescent bulb running at about 20 watts i believe (i know i should be around 2-3 watts per gallon especially if i want a variety of plants). I was thinking about DIY Co2 i am just worried about how to monitor it i will probably just insert the tube into the intake of the filter instead of using a diffuser/reactor is that okay? The tank i have currently has a hang on the back filter that tends to get clogged up easily should i look at getting a canister or external filter? I have looked around at a few pet stores around here in arizona and can't seem to find a good selection of healthy looking plants, any suggestions on where to go or order from? It also seems weird to order plants/fish online and having them shipped especially when i am not home the majority of the day. Also i am having a hard deciding what substrate i should use, i always see the ones that have nutrients for the plants added to them, but i always wonder if it best to just go with natural sand or a combination. Any advice that could help me out would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Bret


----------



## bgibjr21 (May 12, 2005)

I also need to clean my tank out previously i had a really bad algae outbreak, so needless to say it is pretty messy any suggestions on what to clean it with?
Thanks, 
Bret


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The fluorescent lights that come with the tank setup is not enough or the right type light to grow plants with. You will need to replace the fixture with a another fluorescent strip or a power compact fixture. You can try Big Als or this place... http://www.marineandreef.com/shoppro/power_aqualight_fresh.html

I have never used my filters as a C02 diffuser but others do and they can help you with that aspect of it. I have found using the Nutrifin ladder for a diffuser/bubble counter works very well.

If your HOB is getting clogged then I would replace it with a canister or submersible filter. Also you do not won't surface agitation when using C02.

Try our sponsors for buying your plants.

I would normally recommend using Eco-complete for your tank. The reason is it is easy to use, just open the bag and pour it in. But I've read they have been have some issue's with recent batches, so you may want to go with Flourite instead; just make sure to rinse it well.

To clean your tank use a water/bleach mixture. I throw a dash of bleach in then cover the bottom with water, then using a sponge I wash the inside out. I then rinse it very well. You may need to use a razor for stubborn spots.


----------



## bgibjr21 (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for your advice trenac very helpful, and thanks for whoever moved my topic to the top of the list you guys are awesome! 

-Bret


----------



## bgibjr21 (May 12, 2005)

I was looking at the twin-tube strip lights on big al's would i need to buy the bulbs seperately or just use the ones that come with it?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Glad to help... Can you link to the strip light you are talking about?


----------



## bgibjr21 (May 12, 2005)

trenac, here is the strip light i am talking about: http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=23831;category_id=1853;pcid1=1843;pcid2=
Do you think this filter will do the job?
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=30191&category_id=1717&pcid1=2885
Thanks again,
Bret


----------



## bgibjr21 (May 12, 2005)

Also, what exactly do I need for a low cost, low maintenance, and accurate Co2 setup? I know i have a lot of questions i just want to make sure i get it right.
Thanks,
Bret


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That fixtures bulbs are no good for growing plants, you would need to replace them with plant bulbs. Your best bet would to be to buy the Coralife PC fixture from Marine and Reef for $58.00.

That filter still agitates the water surface, which will cause C02 loss. You need one that goes under the water like this one or this one.

The light I mentioned above will give you a little over 3WPG, so if you want a low light/low tech tank I would suggest under 2WPG and no C02. Just remember you are more limited on plants you can grow. So it is really up to you on exactly what you want to grow and how much you want to spend.


----------



## bgibjr21 (May 12, 2005)

thanks trena, I will most likely go with the Co2 just because it doesn't seem that big of a hassle to set up and maintain. I am worried however about the yeast mixture spilling into the tank how do i go about preventing that from ever happening?
-Bret


----------



## Hidronium (May 10, 2005)

Dr bj,

Some people in Spain call me Mr CO2, so hopefully I can give you some insights.

I generate CO2 with yeast and sugar in cocacola 2l bottles, one bottle per 50L approx i.e. 12gallons.

The CO2 is generated very slowly, so unless you are careless and kick the bottles, you are pretty safe from any spilling into the tank.

If it happens dont worry in excess, you are not adding chlorine, only sugar, and it means that your filter may be overloaded, so, if you spill a lot i.e. half a liter, then a good water change is in order.

However, this will not happen unless you are really careless with the bottles.

It is important that you disolve all the CO2 produced with an apropiate reactor which is actually quite fun to make yourself if you like DIY.

Building the reactor requires a whole post on its own, here are some of my creations, they all work very well:




























If you waste CO2 then you will need more bottles and more maintenance and there are bigger chances that you will get tired and give up.

I strongly urge you to give yeast a go, once you are familiar with it you will have an unlimited supply of cheap and hassle free CO2.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Regarding lighting I only want to say that I have been experimenting with the cheapest kind of flurescent tubes and bulbs and the results are very good.

So for the moment I refuse to spend more than 2USD on 18W of tubes.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Regarding the substrate, I agree that it is best if you go for a comercial brand, it took me 6 months to master the science behind a good substrate and it was very tough work, besides finding the materials and making it.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

I do not worry about the appeareance of plants, what I buy is DNA.

The worse the plant looks the cheaper they will sell it, and when you put them in your acuaria with enough light, CO2 and a nice substrate, the plants will grow very well and their appeareance will change drastically in a matter of days, even hours.

So infact, I go for the ugly cheap plants.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is my tank, I set it up a month ago after a lot of extensive study, research and experimentation, not bad for a first attempt:










I have over 25 species and I spent less than 30USD on these and many were free due to their very bad condition. However they are all thriving now.










This is the internal filter which is not ideal estetically, but very practical and saves a lot of money and hassle, as my acuarium is stand alone, it has nothing below, above or around it.

As you can see I have been able to fit my reactor in this internal filter (on the right) I used a 60ml syringe from a pharmacy, 16ml tube and some corners.

Total cost, below 200USD.

Will you take the CO2 - yeast challenge ? :smile:

Regards, Hidronium


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

bgibjr21 said:


> thanks trena, I will most likely go with the Co2 just because it doesn't seem that big of a hassle to set up and maintain. I am worried however about the yeast mixture spilling into the tank how do i go about preventing that from ever happening?
> -Bret


  I use a check valve, you can put it about any where you want in the line on DIY 2-liter pop bottle setup.


----------



## bgibjr21 (May 12, 2005)

Thanks guys very helpful, I will probably be starting it this week, wish me luck! I will post some pictures soon so you guys can tell me how it looks.
Thanks again,
Bret


----------

